# Dry paint pots



## Christina983 (Dec 15, 2007)

Help! my paint pot is drying out and it wont go on as smooth anymore.

any sugguestions??


----------



## User49 (Dec 15, 2007)

I've had the same problem with other brands. I would take it to the shop and ask for an exchange! x


----------



## sleepyhead (Dec 15, 2007)

try adding a few drops of mixing medium and stir a little


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 15, 2007)

i got this great tip from EnkoreMakeup from youtube. when you purchase your paint pot, scrape some out into a sample jar and use that. he said that it can dry out if you keep opening and closing the jar.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 16, 2007)

First thing I ask customers when they come in with dry fluidelines (haven't had anyone bring in a dry paint pot) is "Do you keep your makeup in your bathroom or your car?" Most of the times it's one or the other. The constant temperature/humidty change can spoil products. People seem shocked when they find this out, it only seems like common sense.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i got this great tip from EnkoreMakeup from youtube. when you purchase your paint pot, scrape some out into a sample jar and use that. he said that it can dry out if you keep opening and closing the jar._

 
This is the first thing I suggest.  It's all about prevention because repairing the damage once it's done is a bitch.  I use one of the scoops you can get from the counters or Sally Beauty or anywhere and I scoop a small amount out and use it from there.  I just dip my brush into the scoop.  I have had my Blacktrack fluidline for 3 years without any problems. *knocks on wood*


----------



## sherrle (Dec 16, 2007)

okay, kinda on topic.....i got a paint pot today and i can't open it!  the paint inside does look kinda weird from what i can see.  has anyone else had this happen?  if my bf can't get it open or its totally messed up i'll just take it back, but i'm just curious....


----------



## Pris8021 (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes I have seen the stuck lid!!!  It is actually kindof funny because it truly seems impossible to be able to open it.  I ended up tapping the lid portion, on it's side, on a wooden counter top, GENTLY, but with enough force to break the seal of the screwtop.  (almost like a jam jar!)  It opened fine afterward and now opens and closes normally.


----------



## Christina983 (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont have mixing medium currently so i tried a little fix+, bad idea, i bought it from mac online so i cant take it to the store..ugh to the backtomac pile it goes. 
thanks everyone for the suggesttions.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 16, 2007)

mine are still great so I can't try this but I wonder if maybe they would work with heating them up a bit? (like put some on a brush and put by a desk lamp?)


----------



## clamster (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherrle* 

 
_okay, kinda on topic.....i got a paint pot today and i can't open it! the paint inside does look kinda weird from what i can see. has anyone else had this happen? if my bf can't get it open or its totally messed up i'll just take it back, but i'm just curious...._

 
HAhaha yeah. The first time you open it, it's really hard because I think they air seal it or something. Same with the tendertones, I had mine upside down and when I opened it for the first time it was still flat if that makes sense and then after you open it for the first time the air circulates so if you store it on its side, the balm will melt into a different shape.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_Help! my paint pot is drying out and it wont go on as smooth anymore.

any sugguestions??_

 
Scrape of the top layer where it is most dry and underneath it might be a little smoother.


----------



## kokometro (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't think Paint pots have a long shelf life. I try to split mine with my bff-sister in Mac (SIM). I'm using the heck out of Bare Study and Rubenesque, but the darker colors not so much so I really want them to stay fresh.  



I had a Studio Tech dry out and the MA told me that sometimes the product is just old when it's on the shelf. It might have fallen behind something or stock wasn't rotated correctly. I would think that they would exchange it for another of the same even if it came from Mac online.


----------



## summer6310 (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherrle* 

 
_okay, kinda on topic.....i got a paint pot today and i can't open it!  the paint inside does look kinda weird from what i can see.  has anyone else had this happen?  if my bf can't get it open or its totally messed up i'll just take it back, but i'm just curious...._

 
Yep! i had the same problem with the one that I just got, I had to try a few times before I can finally open it up. The inside looks ok. i guess they make it really tied to prevent it from drying out


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm having the same drying problem with a couple of my paintpots, too.  I'm going to transfer some to smaller containers, but I was wondering which mixing medium should I add to cream them back up again...the water base, gel, or eyeliner.


----------



## clamster (Feb 24, 2008)

scrape off a thin layer.


----------



## Meryl (Feb 26, 2008)

I clean the top layer off and that helps.


----------



## cloudburst (Feb 26, 2008)

I run my paint pot lids under some hot tap water & that loosens them up.  But I know, the first one I tried to open I almost hurt my wrist doing it!


----------



## Glassdoll (Feb 26, 2008)

mine is beginning to dry out too. Like u can see at the bottom of the pot, the paint is beginning to seperate from the pot. I guess i will have to try enkore's method cos i can't afford to have my paintpots all drying out. i have way too many of them to finish them up fast enough.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 16, 2009)

Last year I purchased  Perky and Moss scape, and perky got a lot of love and they still are very creamy.Last month after tons of great reviews I purchased painterly and bare study online.
 I used to live in Us now I live in eastern europe, but my parents still live there so I order online send the products to them and they send them to me, they get to me in aprox 1 month
Anyway I noticed those 2 aren`t as creamy as the two I bought last year and they smell somehow different.Any idea why, did they changed the texture?, i`m a little dissapointed because I have very dry lids


----------



## NewlyMACd (Mar 16, 2009)

yep mine are getting dry as well.  my groundwork p/p.  imma try scraping off the top layer.  

yep and I had the problem with the top you can't open.  I just tap the top of it on my counter or something like I would a jar of pickles or something.  works like a charm


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 16, 2009)

Are plastic sample jars ok to store the paint in?? I want to sell parts of mine (so they don't get wasted b/c I'll never use them all) but I don't want them to dry up on my buyers! Help?!


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Are plastic sample jars ok to store the paint in?? I want to sell parts of mine (so they don't get wasted b/c I'll never use them all) but I don't want them to dry up on my buyers! Help?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Should be fine. People sell half their jars in sample jars all the time and I've never heard complaints.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 16, 2009)

My nice vice is doing this as well, it appears to be shrinking inside the pot as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however i dont keep it anywhere weird. just on my desk with the other paint pots :S and yet this is the only one


----------



## coquetayloca (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a paint pot that shrunk.  What I did to bring it back to life is first I microwaved it to soften it up and then I sprayed it with Fix+, a couple pumps.  Then I stirred it up and got some wax paper to press it back down so it looked like normal.  I screwed the lid on tight and let it sit for like an hour... I'm impatient and probably should have let it be for a couple days, but I didnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I opened it back up and there were a couple water drops sitting on the paint and I just wiped it away.  Its now back to the same consistency that it was before.


----------



## andrrea (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_try adding a few drops of mixing medium and stir a little_

 
Second this!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_First thing I ask customers when they come in with dry fluidelines (haven't had anyone bring in a dry paint pot) is "Do you keep your makeup in your bathroom or your car?" Most of the times it's one or the other. The constant temperature/humidty change can spoil products. People seem shocked when they find this out, it only seems like common sense._

 
How long should they last before drying out?  Mine are all starting to dry out and I keep them in my walk-in closet in a closed drawer, in my makeup desk.  I always make sure the lids are on tight.. but it may just be a matter of them getting old?  I guess I have had a couple of them since launch


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_How long should they last before drying out?  Mine are all starting to dry out and I keep them in my walk-in closet in a closed drawer, in my makeup desk.  I always make sure the lids are on tight.. but it may just be a matter of them getting old?  I guess I have had a couple of them since launch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I still think this is messed up!  Why should customers be expected to use a single product up at break neck speed?  Paint pots need to have a decent, reasonable shelf life, like any other product.  I personally haven't experienced one drying out (yet).  I'm betting that my Rubenesque will dry out first, though, since it was drier from the time I bought it than any of my others.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I still think this is messed up! Why should customers be expected to use a single product up at break neck speed? Paint pots need to have a decent, reasonable shelf life, like any other product. I personally haven't experienced one drying out (yet). I'm betting that my Rubenesque will dry out first, though, since it was drier from the time I bought it than any of my others._

 
I got a sample of Rubenesque and it dried out within two weeks.  I thought it was just because it was in a sample jar.. but if the solution is to put it into a sample jar, then I think the formula needs some re-work!


----------



## slipnslide (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe they should make Paint Pots smaller and a little less expensive! That way they won't dry out and will still last like a year.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 26, 2009)

my painterly p/p is drying up a little bit. i use that color the most. there is pretty much a tiny centimeter with no product along the edges.


----------



## bwella (Oct 21, 2014)

I just got Constructivist and I think it's really dry! Is it just mine? I have read that it should be as creamy as Rubenesque, but it nothing like it


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 21, 2014)

bwella said:


> I just got Constructivist and I think it's really dry! Is it just mine? I have read that it should be as creamy as Rubenesque, but it nothing like it


  It should be creamy.  It may have been an old batch?


----------



## shescoolie (Oct 22, 2014)

I always felt like the pain pots were a little dry off bat. You can try adding a little makeup remover oil (I use the one from Julep) and it will loosen it up without ruining the product.


----------



## mango13 (Oct 22, 2014)

bwella said:


> I just got Constructivist and I think it's really dry! Is it just mine? I have read that it should be as creamy as Rubenesque, but it nothing like it


  I bought mine last December and it's still very creamy. You should exchange it if you can.


----------



## bwella (Oct 22, 2014)

I'll take it back and see if I can return it 
  Thanks!


----------

